

Ask HN: List of SaaS with number of users? - Nick5a1

Does anyone know any sources that list web software and include an estimation of the number of users?
======
michaeldwp
You may also want to check out <http://compete.com>.

If you can find a site that released their numbers, you can compare that site
(your baseline) with other sites to get an idea of how popular they are,
relative to your baseline.

While you won't be able to actually find out how many users each app has
(unless they release their numbers), this can at least give you an idea of
popularity. Hopefully.

------
Nick5a1
I'm thinking I could use twitter followers or alexa rank as a proxy for number
of users. Anyone know where I could find a list of SaaS offerings?

------
Nick5a1
And to also answer my own query, programmableweb.com seems to be the best
resource.

